# why am I a newcomer



## ipumuk (Aug 12, 2008)

hi,
I just realized in my last post that I still count as a newcomer. why is that?

I have been around forever, I just don't post that much ;(

change that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thx


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 12, 2008)

depends on your post count


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 12, 2008)

Your have to post more.


----------



## Splych (Aug 12, 2008)

just get to 100 posts and you'll be a member ... which also means post more !


----------



## SylvWolf (Aug 12, 2008)

This is why there should be time-based ranks as well as post-based. This guy's been here for 5 years but still can't access the Trading Forum or the Shoutbox.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 12, 2008)

Post new topics every hour about how you like bacon. That's a recipe for success here.


----------



## DrYHeLL (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh so that is how it works.... Oh well I'll just keep on posting i guess

P.S. I love this smiley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it is : wtf : (no spaces)


----------



## lagman (Aug 12, 2008)

Ta-Dah!

_I just say ta-dah, Narin did the trick._


----------



## Gore (Aug 12, 2008)

future people - do not spam for post count
there's plenty of people like pokemongalaxy and that other guy who i forgot the name of that do that
it makes people hate you


----------



## littlestevie (Aug 12, 2008)

spam for post count in the testing area that works


----------



## Splych (Aug 12, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Ta-Dah!
> 
> _I just say ta-dah, Narin did the trick._



it's soo cool how mods can just change the ranks like that


----------



## Shinji (Aug 12, 2008)

Post count FTW.  Anybody remember the ".Member" group?  I can only recall 2 maybe 3 people that have been in that group?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> This is why there should be time-based ranks as well as post-based. This guy's been here for 5 years but still can't access the Trading Forum or the Shoutbox.


I'm not sure about the shoutbox, but there are two  conditions for Trading Area, either you have more than 100 posts, or you're a member for over a year..So the guy can access Trading Area..
But I agree that ranking should be done with the timing and post counting..

Welcome Advanced Member!!


----------



## ipumuk (Aug 12, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Ta-Dah!
> 
> _I just say ta-dah, Narin did the trick._



thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now I am a member too!


----------



## crescentsaber (Aug 12, 2008)

shite, how long have GBATEMP been around anyways !?!? I didn't know its been up for more than 4 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




teehee I love this emoticon too


----------



## dice (Aug 12, 2008)

crescentsaber said:
			
		

> shite, how long have GBATEMP been around anyways !?!? I didn't know its been up for more than 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/History_of_GBAtemp


----------



## Spikey (Aug 12, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Post count FTW.  Anybody remember the ".Member" group?  I can only recall 2 maybe 3 people that have been in that group?


Is that different from the "Members." group that there used to be?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 12, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Shinji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that group confused me.  like are they special or something?


----------



## derrace (Aug 13, 2008)

hmm, some people just dont like to post, and only post when needed. =p


Edit: lol I just noticed that (in this thread,) only Dice registered earlier than me.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow...
didn;t realize there was so much background to GBAtemp...


----------



## ipumuk (Aug 12, 2008)

hi,
I just realized in my last post that I still count as a newcomer. why is that?

I have been around forever, I just don't post that much ;(

change that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thx


----------



## Spikey (Aug 13, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their nicks were PINK! Other than that, totally normal members.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 13, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the point was....


----------



## 8v8t8r (Aug 13, 2008)

derrace said:
			
		

> hmm, some people just dont like to post, and only post when needed. =p
> 
> 
> Edit: lol I just noticed that (in this thread,) only Dice registered earlier than me.



derrace! you've been here since 2002, so that means some mod (like narin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) can make u into an advanced member too!!

EDIT: and while Narin's at it, maybe he can change it for me too so i can see the shoutbox


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 13, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun. I think HelloKitty (?) had a pink name at one point for winning a tourney (I think she asked for it as a prize, not sure?)


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 13, 2008)

Some other dude that never posted also had a pink name, but it didn't look nearly as good on him.


----------



## derrace (Aug 18, 2008)

8v8t8r said:
			
		

> derrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




heh, thanks for the reply, but it doesn't really matter.. I would like to post more, but some times i simply dont have the time to do so.. well, at least i am trying to make an effort to do so now


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 18, 2008)

Lurkers don't deserve to be treated any better than a newcomer.


----------



## superdude (Aug 18, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> I deserve to be treated better than all of you.



reason is?


----------



## Zeldafrea (Aug 18, 2008)

I been a member on the board since 04 and am still in the newcomer group. I also don't have access to the trading board. I don't really have much desire since I got nothing I'm trying to sell and nothing I really want to acquire that I can't get through other means. I'm actually surprised I survived the pruning that went on. I post randomly when I feel I have something at least semi-useful to add.

I have actually been involved in various ways with gbatemp long before I registered on this board. Personally, I use the board as a release/news system. I read posts to see what people are talking about and to see what kind of games are out or coming out.

So yeah, people are here for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been here looking for for rom for gba, but didn't registered, i returned when i got my first slot-1 for ds then i registered.


----------



## derrace (Aug 20, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Lurkers don't deserve to be treated any better than a newcomer.




I guess the same applies for spammers and people who post useless posts.


----------



## omatic (Aug 20, 2008)

I think people who have been registered for over a year, but haven't reached the vaunted "post count" to get out of newcomer-ey should be in the Oldcomers group.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 20, 2008)

i think pizza tastes awesome














...but thats just what i think...


----------

